# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Απλά...δεν αντέχω άλλο... :( κ θέλω κάποιος, όποιος, να με ακούσει...

## Coconut

Καλησπέρα... 

Γράφω πρώτη φορά, γιατί νιώθω πολύ άσχημα... Ζω μ'αυτό το πράγμα (Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή) 20 χρόνια. Τότε διαγνώστηκε δηλαδή, αλλά μεταγενέστρα που το σκέφτηκα, αναγνωρίζω συμπτώματα και νωρίτερα, ιδιαίτερα κατα την εφηβεία μου....
Η ΙΔΨ θεωρείται η πιο "βαριά" από τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές (πρώην νευρώσεις) και είναι πραγματικά ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΗ. 
Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο βαθμός στον οποίο το έχει κάποιος, όπως σε κάθε νόσο...άλλοι πιο ελαφρά, άλλοι λιγότερο....

Προσωπικά ξέρω και από την εμπειρία τόσων ετών και από το γιατρό μου ότι η δική μου περιπτωση εχει βαθιές ρίζες άγχους και είναι ιδιαίτερα επίμονη. 
Έχω δοκιμάσει ΤΑ ΠΆΝΤΑ (μόνο Ultrex δεν ήπια... lol). 
-Και διαφορετικούς γιατρούς - και επέστρεψα στον ίδιο γιατί με τάιζαν ό,τι φάρμακο τραβάει η καρδιά σας-, 
-σε γιατρό - ιερέα (γιατί οι ιδεοληψίες μου την ώρα του άγχους έχουν συνδεθεί με όλα τα ενοχικά που μας έχουν φορτώσει), ο οποίος, ευγενέστατος, ΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΕ να μιλήσει για θεολογικά πράγματα - γιατί ο άνθρωπος είναι σοβαρός επιστήμων και είχε καταλάβει οτι δε θα παίξει το παιχνιδάκι του εγκεφάλου μου να μου ενισχύσει τις ιδεοληψίες- και με παρέπεμψε στο γιατρό μου με την ίδια αγωγή (Dumyrox- φλουβοξαμίνη + Xanax), 
-δοκίμασα και τα υπόλοιπα SSRI, 
-δοκίμασa NSRI, 
-ομοιοπαθητική, 
-Υπερικό (ή βαλσαμόχορτο, ή St.John's wort)
-νυχτολούλουδο (που δίνουν για το προεμμηνορυσιακό σύνδρομο)
-νευροανάδραση
-ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία (από κει ξεκίνησα και η θεραπεύτρια -φαντάσου, ψυχοδυναμική- με υποχρέωσε να πάω στον ψυχίατρο για φάρμακα)
- τίποτα θα τα καταφέρω μόνη μου (μεγάααααλη επιτυχία!!!)

και έχω καταλήξει στο σχήμα ψυχοθεραπεία και φλουβοξαμίνη. Δεν είμαι χωρίς συμπτώματα, αλλά υπάρχει ένα μέτρο....ένα επίπεδο λειτουργίας. Έχω υπάρξει καλύτερα, έχω υπάρξει και ΤΡΙΣΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ. 

Ένας ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ που θα ήθελα να αναφέρω, γιατί ειλικρινά σας λέω έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, είναι το ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ, ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ (στο μέτρο που είναι δυνατό πάντα και που ταιριάζει στον καθένα). Γιατί όπως κάποτε μου ειπε ο γιατρός μου ότι "τα φάρμακα δεν είναι μαγικά φίλτρα, πρέπει να "δουλέψει" κι ο ασθενής" (κι εγώ δουλεύω σα σκυλί 20 χρόνια τώρα) εννοώντας την ψυχοθεραπεία, την ανοχή/αντοχή στις ιδεοληψίες όσο μπορείς κτλ... έτσι είναι και το ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ. 
Γιατί δεν πα να τρέχεις σε γιατρούς, ψυχοθεραπευτές, παπάδες, μάγους και σαμάνους, αν η δουλειά που κάνεις εκεί σε πάει 2 βήματα μπροστά και επιστρέφεις σε ένα περιβάλλον (εργασία; σπίτι; γειτονια; - ο καθένας ξέρει) που ΑΚΥΡΩΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ... τότε έχεις μια τρύπα στο νερό. Και εμένα δε με βοήθησε το περιβάλλον για ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ... τώρα βέβαια γίνεται πραγματικά μεγάλη προσπάθεια στήριξης από τους γύρω, αλλά πλέον έχω κουραστεί ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΠΛΕΝΩ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΔΟΝΤΙΑ ΜΠΑΝΙΑ...(όχι δεν έχω μικροβιοφοβία, έχω συχνές και έντονες παρεισφρέουσες σκέψεις βίας με ελέεινό περιεχόμενο) - ναι ξέρω, δεν τις προκαλώ, δεν τις θέλω, δε φταίω, δεν δεν δεν..αλλά με τσακίζουν κυριολεκτικά...:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( 


Μετά από τόσα χρόνια συνύπαρξης με ΙΨΔ και έχοντας δοκιμάσει ό,τι υπάρχει (τώρα δοκιμάζω και κάτι που είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο κ γι αυτό δε μπορώ να το αναφέρω) έχω κουραστεί..πολύ!!! Δεν το έβαλα ποτέ κάτω...έχω σπουδάσει ψυχολογία, έχω διαβάσει βιβλία, μπλογκ, φόρουμ, επιστημονικά άρθρα, μη επιστημονικά σκουπίδια, ο,τιδήποτε... Ξέρω σχεδόν τα πάντα γι αυτή την ασθένεια (όχι δεν είμαι ξερόλας, αλήθεια σας λέω...απλά το έχω τερματίσει στο διάβασμα κ το ψάξιμο) κι όμως δε μπορώ να λυτρωθώ...

Επίσημες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι το 2% του αμερικανικού πληθυσμού (και κάτι άντίστοιχο στην Ελλάδα) υποφέρει από αυτή τη διαταραχή....και αυτό το ποσοστό είναι ΨΕΥΤΙΚΟ. Γιατί το 2% αυτο είναι από όσους το έχουν αναφέρει/δηλώσει κτλ. πόσοι το κρύβουν? (κι εγώ το έκρυβα για χρόνια)...άρα είναι περισσότεροι. Οπότε ούτε μόνη είμαι, ούτε κάτι περίεργο...η οικογένεια κ οι φίλοι μου ξέρουν, και όσο μπορούν με στηρίζουν...όμως κι εκείνοι πονούν...πονούν να με βλέπουν να υποφέρω....

Κι έτσι προσπαθώ να αυτοσαρκάζομαι, να μην το συζητώ, για να μην πληγώνω κι άλλους...αλλά αν υπήρχε κάποιος που το ζει και καταλαβαίνει... Να φανταστείτε, στον κύκλο που έχω είμαι "ο συμβουλάτορας, ο εξομολογητής" για τα θέματα των φίλων μου, γιατί απλά ξέρω να ακούω και να μην κρίνω...και φυσικά να μην πετάω ό,τι μου ρθει στο κεφάλι ως συμβουλή (αυτό είναι αντιδεοντολογικό και στην επιστήμη μου αλλά και γενικότερα)...Αλλά εμένα, αν κ με αγαπούν, ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ...ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ....

Όμως φοβάμαι...απελπίζομαι...πλέν ομαι τόσο πολύ που χρειάζομαι ειδικά δερματολογικά προϊόντα, που κουράζομαι τόσο ώστε να εχω μυοσκελετικούς πόνους, πόσες φορές έχω χτυπήσει το κεφάλι μου στα πλακάκια του μπάνιου από απόγνωση... Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια εργάζομαι κανονικά, έχω σπουδάσει...και το βράδι που γυρνούσα σπίτι, αντί για ύπνο μετά από 10 ώρες δουλειά, άλλες 3 ώρες στο μπάνιο με καταναγκασμούς...μέχρι που κατέρρευσε το σώμα μου με σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης και Ινομυαλγία (ούτε εγώ τα είχα ξανακούσει)...
Και κλαίω...γιατί δεν τα παράτησα ποτέ, συνεχίζω να προσπαθώ, αλλά έχω λυγίσει, έχω καταρρεύσει...πονάει όλο μου το σώμα πια (και από την Ινομυαλγία, αλλά και από το χρόνο που μου παίρνουν τα πλυσίματα) που φέτος δε μπορώ καν να εργαστώ...

Ευχαριστώ όποιον το διάβασε, ξέρω, ήταν μεγάλο...αλλά είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη φάση, υποφέρω πολύ, ήθελα κάποιος να με ακούσει...κάποιος που ξέρει τι θα πει ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΑ.... 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nick190813

εγω ειχα κατι λιγες στο παρελθον αλλα εχει ενα σημαντικο μου προσωπο...πραγματικα ειναι μια απο τις χειροτερες ψυχικες ασθενειες που υπαρχουν και ταλαιπωρουν τον ασθενη.....
θελει πολυ κουραγιο και δυναμη και ειδικα διαμορφωμενους χωρους....
την εχεις αντιμετωπισει ποτε κατευθειαν?δηλαδη να μην ενδωσεις?να μην πλενεσαι..?

----------


## Coconut

> εγω ειχα κατι λιγες στο παρελθον αλλα εχει ενα σημαντικο μου προσωπο...πραγματικα ειναι μια απο τις χειροτερες ψυχικες ασθενειες που υπαρχουν και ταλαιπωρουν τον ασθενη.....
> θελει πολυ κουραγιο και δυναμη και ειδικα διαμορφωμενους χωρους....
> την εχεις αντιμετωπισει ποτε κατευθειαν?δηλαδη να μην ενδωσεις?να μην πλενεσαι..?


Κατ'αρχήν σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες. Το εννοώ. 
Ναι το έχω προσπαθήσει....για να είμαι όμως ειλικρινής (οι ψυχαναγκαστικοί άνθρωποι δε μπορούν να πουν κ ψέμματα :P) όχι συστηματικά...
Δηλαδή, τυχαίνει να ξυπνήσω το πρωί κ να έχω να πάω δουλειά ή κάτι να κάνω. Και ξαφνικά μπαίνει η σκέψη κ εγώ αυτόματα θέλω να πλυθώ. ΛΟγικά δεν προλαβαίνω να ενδώσω, οπότε ντύνομαι, εννοείται ότι προσέχω και δεν αγγίζω τίποτα μην το "μολύνω" (αφού είμαι τόσο ελεεινή με τη σκέψη που έκανα) και φεύγω. Όλη τη μέρα, θα κάνω αυτά που πρέπει, φυσικά δε θα φάω κάτι που έχω ακουμπήσει με τα χέρια μου, κ το βράδι που θα γυρίσω...θα γίνει βιολογικός καθαρισμός....μπανιο, πλυντήρια κτλ. 

Αλλοτε πάλι, ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΟ Κ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ, θα τύχει να σκεφτώ κάτι κ να πω "δε βαριέσαι, βλακείες του OCD" και θα περάσει. Όντως. Αλλά βοηθάει η ηρεμία. 

Οπότε κατά μία έννοια ναι, έχω κάνει αυτό που λες, αλλά όχι συστηματικά....συνήθως δεν το αντέχω, το άγχος με κατατροπώνει...

Πάντως σ'ευχαριστώ που απάντησες!

----------


## elis

Εμένα έχει ένας φίλος μου μου λέει όλα αυτά που λες κι εσύ αλλά δεν μπορώ να τον καταλάβω εγώ έχω ψύχωση και είμαι πιο κούλ κάπως ας πούμε

----------


## nick190813

> Κατ'αρχήν σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες. Το εννοώ. 
> Ναι το έχω προσπαθήσει....για να είμαι όμως ειλικρινής (οι ψυχαναγκαστικοί άνθρωποι δε μπορούν να πουν κ ψέμματα :P) όχι συστηματικά...
> Δηλαδή, τυχαίνει να ξυπνήσω το πρωί κ να έχω να πάω δουλειά ή κάτι να κάνω. Και ξαφνικά μπαίνει η σκέψη κ εγώ αυτόματα θέλω να πλυθώ. ΛΟγικά δεν προλαβαίνω να ενδώσω, οπότε ντύνομαι, εννοείται ότι προσέχω και δεν αγγίζω τίποτα μην το "μολύνω" (αφού είμαι τόσο ελεεινή με τη σκέψη που έκανα) και φεύγω. Όλη τη μέρα, θα κάνω αυτά που πρέπει, φυσικά δε θα φάω κάτι που έχω ακουμπήσει με τα χέρια μου, κ το βράδι που θα γυρίσω...θα γίνει βιολογικός καθαρισμός....μπανιο, πλυντήρια κτλ. 
> 
> Αλλοτε πάλι, ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΟ Κ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ, θα τύχει να σκεφτώ κάτι κ να πω "δε βαριέσαι, βλακείες του OCD" και θα περάσει. Όντως. Αλλά βοηθάει η ηρεμία. 
> 
> Οπότε κατά μία έννοια ναι, έχω κάνει αυτό που λες, αλλά όχι συστηματικά....συνήθως δεν το αντέχω, το άγχος με κατατροπώνει...
> 
> Πάντως σ'ευχαριστώ που απάντησες!


μαλιστα αν παρεις καποιο ελαφρυ αγχολυτικο χαπι?και μετα δεν ενδωσεις για καποιες μερες?γτ δεν το προσπαθεις?να λες η οψδ ftaei kai τιποτα αλλο.....απευθειας αντιμετωπιση..εχω ακουσει οτι εχει καλα αποτελεσματα...αμα το κανεις συνεχομενα μπορει να αλλαξει το συστημα του εγκεφαλου....

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλησπέρα... 
> 
> Γράφω πρώτη φορά, γιατί νιώθω πολύ άσχημα... Ζω μ'αυτό το πράγμα (Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή) 20 χρόνια. Τότε διαγνώστηκε δηλαδή, αλλά μεταγενέστρα που το σκέφτηκα, αναγνωρίζω συμπτώματα και νωρίτερα, ιδιαίτερα κατα την εφηβεία μου....
> Η ΙΔΨ θεωρείται η πιο "βαριά" από τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές (πρώην νευρώσεις) και είναι πραγματικά ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΗ. 
> Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο βαθμός στον οποίο το έχει κάποιος, όπως σε κάθε νόσο...άλλοι πιο ελαφρά, άλλοι λιγότερο....
> 
> Προσωπικά ξέρω και από την εμπειρία τόσων ετών και από το γιατρό μου ότι η δική μου περιπτωση εχει βαθιές ρίζες άγχους και είναι ιδιαίτερα επίμονη. 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει ΤΑ ΠΆΝΤΑ (μόνο Ultrex δεν ήπια... lol). 
> -Και διαφορετικούς γιατρούς - και επέστρεψα στον ίδιο γιατί με τάιζαν ό,τι φάρμακο τραβάει η καρδιά σας-, 
> ...


Coconut διαβασα πριν λιγο τα οσα εγραψες (ελπιζω να παρακολουθεις ακομα το φορουμ) και ειμαι σε παρομοια κατάσταση με τη δικη σου.
Η μονη μας διαφορα ειναι τα φαρμακα που δεν εχω παρει.
Εχω ΙΔΨ απο τα 6, φυσικα τοτε και ουδεποτε ασφαλως κανεις δεν ασχοληθηκε με αυτο. Οι γονεις εννοω. Δεν τους κατηγορω, αλλης εποχης, τοσα ηξεραν τοσα εκαναν.
Για ενα διαστημα απο 15-25 η ΙΔΨ επεσε σε ληθαργο και δεν ειχα τίποτα που να με ενοχλει. Μετα απο κει, και κατω απο διαφορα στρεσογονα γεγονοτα αρχισε σταδιακα να οργιαζει για να φτασει καποια στιγμη να με κανει πληρως δυσλειτουργικη.
Περασα απο διαφορες ιδεοληψιες: φοβος και βεβαιη αντιληψη θανατου των δικων μου, θρησκευτικες ιδεοληψιες, σεξουαλικες, αλλα αυτη με τη μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια ειναι αυτη που εχω απο το 2009: φοβος για τις αρρωστιες και τα μικροβια.
Εχω γδαρει το σωμα μου απο τα πλυσιματα. Τα χερια μου ειναι σαν γριας απο τη χρηση οινοπνευματος.
Δεν ζω χωρις οινοπνευμα. Κανω μπανιο και πλενω ρουχα διαρκως. Εχω φυσει αιμα απο την κουραση. Πριν 4 χρονια επαθα το συνδρομο της ινομυαλγιας (ουτε εγω ειχα ιδεα γι αυτα), ποναω σε ολο μου το σωμα, καποιες φορές δεν μπορω να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι απο τους πονους στην πλατη και στη μεση.
Εχω σπουδασει ψυχολογια, εχω ενημερωθει για την ΙΔΨ απο οτι υπαρχει σε ξενη και ελληνικη βιβλιογραφια, αρθρα, σεμιναρια, φορουμ, εμπειρους ειδικους κλπ.
Εκανα 2 χρονια μια ψυχοθεραπεια για τα σκουπιδια (τυπου ψυχαναλυτικη με εναν αχρηστο συμβουλο ψυχικης υγειας), η οποια με χειροτερεψε και απεκτησα προσθετες ενοχές και εμμονές.
Ξεκινησα πριν 2 μηνες με καινουριο ψυχολογο γνωσιακη-συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια. Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα παμε και για χαπια.
Στην οικογένειά μου εχουμε 2 ατομα πιστοποιημένα ΙΔΨ κι αλλα τουλαχιστον 3 μη πιστοποιημενα αλλα σιγουρα πασχοντα απο το ιδιο.
Ναι, οι περισσότεροι το κρύβουν, το 2% δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικοτητα.
Όντως το περιβαλλον χρειαζεται να ειναι υποστηρικτικο κι εμενα δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα. Χρειαζομαι ηρεμια, αλλα που να τη βρω...
Εργαζομαι αυτο τον καιρο, κι ισως να με βοηθαει οτι καποιες ωρες ειμαι σε αλλο περιβαλλον, αλλα κι εκει φυσικα πλενω ακαταπαυστα και καθαριζω σαν μανιακη.
Εχω κουραστει υπερβολικα. Ζω με αυτο 30 χρονια. Το παλευω, δεν το βαζω κατω. Δεν εχω αυταπατες οτι θα γινω καλα. Με αυτο θα πεθάνω. Θελω απλα να μαθω να το διαχειριζομαι. Να ζω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη οσο γινεται για καποιον με ΙΔΨ.

----------


## psy me

και εγώ στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος, σε μικρότερο βαθμό, αλλά η σκέψη σκέψη, μπορεί να μην αντιδρώ πάντα με καταναγκασμούς. εγώ αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ότι το περιβάλλον παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο. όπως το είπες, διαφορετικά είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## Diana1982

Το πρόβλημα σου ξεκινάει από το οικογενειακό σου περιβάλλον.
Αν μπορέσεις να φτάσεις στην πληγή σου και να την θεραπεύσεις βιωματικά,τότε θα απαλλαχθείς και από την ΙΔΨ.
Η νοητικη ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθάει πουθενά.

Οι ετικέτες επίσης δεν βοηθούν πουθενά.
Προφανώς ένας άνθρωπος που υποφερει ψυχολογικά,θα έχει και κάποια συμπτώματα!
Εσένα τί σου δείχνουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα;

Ποιός σε βρώμισε και πλένεσαι συνεχώς;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Το πρόβλημα σου ξεκινάει από το οικογενειακό σου περιβάλλον.
> Αν μπορέσεις να φτάσεις στην πληγή σου και να την θεραπεύσεις βιωματικά,τότε θα απαλλαχθείς και από την ΙΔΨ.
> Η νοητικη ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθάει πουθενά.
> 
> Οι ετικέτες επίσης δεν βοηθούν πουθενά.
> Προφανώς ένας άνθρωπος που υποφερει ψυχολογικά,θα έχει και κάποια συμπτώματα!
> Εσένα τί σου δείχνουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα;
> 
> Ποιός σε βρώμισε και πλένεσαι συνεχώς;


Diana τι εννοεις βιωματικα και οχι νοητικά;
Πως θεραπευεται κανεις βιωματικα;

----------


## Deleted-150217

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι εννοεί η diana1982 είναι ότι η ΙΔΨ προκύπτει ως άμυνα απέναντι σε κάτι που σε τραυμάτισε.Και η δική μου γιαυτό είχε προκύψει.Οταν άλλαξα περιβάλλον,ένιωσα ασφαλής το 95% των συμπτωμάτων μου εξαφανίστηκε.Και επίσης βιωματικά σημαίνει κατά την γνώμη μου,να προσπαθείς να μην ενδίδεις στους ψυχαναγκασμούς και μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα,να βλέπεις αν συνέβη αυτό που θεωρούσες ότι θα συνέβαινε αν δεν έκανες την τελετουργία του ψυχαναγκασμού.
Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω με την ερώτηση Ποιος σε βρώμισε και πλένεσαι συνεχώς? Εγώ για μένα,ξέρω και μου πήρε κάμποσα χρόνια για να το διαχειριστώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Εσύ το σκέφτηκες ποτέ έτσι?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι εννοεί η diana1982 είναι ότι η ΙΔΨ προκύπτει ως άμυνα απέναντι σε κάτι που σε τραυμάτισε.Και η δική μου γιαυτό είχε προκύψει.Οταν άλλαξα περιβάλλον,ένιωσα ασφαλής το 95% των συμπτωμάτων μου εξαφανίστηκε.Και επίσης βιωματικά σημαίνει κατά την γνώμη μου,να προσπαθείς να μην ενδίδεις στους ψυχαναγκασμούς και μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα,να βλέπεις αν συνέβη αυτό που θεωρούσες ότι θα συνέβαινε αν δεν έκανες την τελετουργία του ψυχαναγκασμού.
> Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω με την ερώτηση Ποιος σε βρώμισε και πλένεσαι συνεχώς? Εγώ για μένα,ξέρω και μου πήρε κάμποσα χρόνια για να το διαχειριστώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Εσύ το σκέφτηκες ποτέ έτσι?


Κανοντας αυτη την τυπου ψυχαναλυση-υπαρξιακη προσεγγιση που εκανα για δυο χρονια, μπηκα αρκετές φορες στη διαδικασια να παω πολυ πίσω,( πιο πισω δε γίνεται γιατι φτασαμε στην κοιλια της μανας μου), για να βρω ποιος με βρομισε και τι ηταν αυτο που μου προκαλεσε την αντιδραση αυτη για να βγαλω ΙΔΨ.
Μετα απο επίπονες συνεδριες, ατελειωτες ωρες σκαλισματος και αυτοαναλυσης, εσωτερικης εμβάθυνσης κλπ, φτασαμε με τον "ειδικο" στο ευτυχες συμπερασμα οτι βρηκαμε την αιτια για ολα τα πλυσιματα που κανω και τις φοβιες που εχω.
Φτανοντας στην πηγη της διαταραχης μου, θα εβρισκα οπως μου ειχε πει ανακουφιση, θα εξαφανιζονταν πολλα απο αυτα που ειχα, οπως λες κι εσυ.
Ομως ρε συ, αυτο δεν εγινε. Μετα την ανακαλυψη της αιτιας της Ιδψ, εμεινα 6 μηνες στον ψυχοτετοιο και δεν υπηρξε καμια αλλαγη ή βελτιωση στους καταναγκασμους και τις φοβιες μου.
Ενω τα υπεραναλυσαμε ΟΛΑ σχετικα με αυτα που είχαμε βρει, τιποτα ΔΕΝ αλλαξε και τιποτα απολυτως δεν ήταν ικανο να βοηθησει για να αντιμετωπισω τις φοβιες μου.
Δεν ειδα καμια ανακούφιση απο τη ριζα του προβληματος στην οποια ειχα ερθει με πολυ μεγαλο πονο μπροστα.
Στεκομουν απεναντι στην πιο βαθια υπαρξιακη αιτια που δημιουργουσε ολες μου τις φοβίες και ενω την εβλεπα, την ξαναζουσα σχεδον και πονουσα ως το κοκκαλο, οι φοβιες ηταν εκει, δεν υπηρχαν μαγικοι τροποι να αλλαξουν.
Αρα; τι γινεται μετα; ας πει καποιος που εφτασε στη ριζα και έλυσε τις εσωτερικες του συγκρουσεις, εαν θεραπευτηκε απευθειας απο φοβιες και ψυχαναγκασμους.
Εγω παντως δεν θεραπευτηκα ευρισκόμενη στην απαρχη των φοβων μου.
Τι μενει να κανω;Υπάρχει κατι; ή ειμαι καταδικασμενη σε αυτο;

----------


## psy me

ρε παιδιά εσείς που αναφέρεστε σε κάποιον/κάτι που σας βρώμισε το εννοείτε κυριολεκτικά/μεταφορικά/και τα δύο; θέλετε να πείτε κάτι παραπάνω για την απαρχή των φόβων σας. Βέβαια είναι και πολύ προσωπικά αυτά, αλλά θα βοηθήσουν κάπως. Εγώ που δεν τα βρήκα με κάποιον θεραπευτή από τους πολλούς που άλλαξα, αυτό που έκανα είναι να έιμαι πιο συνεπής απέναντι σε κάτι που για "ανεξήγητο λόγο" δεν μου αρέσει πχ να νιώθω απέχθεια για συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο. Πλέον δηλαδή δε σκέφτομαι τι και πως, αλλά λέω ότι κάπου θα οφείλεται, τώρα που ούτε ξέρω

----------


## Diana1982

> ρε παιδιά εσείς που αναφέρεστε σε κάποιον/κάτι που σας βρώμισε το εννοείτε κυριολεκτικά/μεταφορικά/και τα δύο; θέλετε να πείτε κάτι παραπάνω για την απαρχή των φόβων σας. Βέβαια είναι και πολύ προσωπικά αυτά, αλλά θα βοηθήσουν κάπως. Εγώ που δεν τα βρήκα με κάποιον θεραπευτή από τους πολλούς που άλλαξα, αυτό που έκανα είναι να έιμαι πιο συνεπής απέναντι σε κάτι που για "ανεξήγητο λόγο" δεν μου αρέσει πχ να νιώθω απέχθεια για συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο. Πλέον δηλαδή δε σκέφτομαι τι και πως, αλλά λέω ότι κάπου θα οφείλεται, τώρα που ούτε ξέρω


Ο φόβος είναι το αντίθετο της αγάπης.
Ο άνθρωπος υποφέρει από την έλλειψη αγαπης-ασφάλειας-αποδοχής
Οταν οι γονείς δεν είναι "επαρκείς" απέναντι στα παιδιά τους,τότε αυτά τα παιδιά γίνονται δυστυχισμένοι ενήλικες.

Η λέξη "βρώμισε" αναφερεται κυρίως μεταφορικά.
π.χ Ενας θείος μας που όταν ήμασταν στο νηπιαγωγείο μας ακουμπούσε πιο πολύ ερωτικά και λιγότερο συγγενικά,μας βρώμισε!
Το κακό με τα ψυχικά τραύματα είναι ότι σε μικρές ηλικίες απωθούνται στο υποσυνείδητο,κυρίως ως την ηλικία των 7 και αργότερα ο ενήλικας αδυνατει να καταλάβει τί ήταν αυτό που τον τραυματισε.

Οσον αφορά την λέξη "βιωματικά" την εννοώ κυριολεκτικά!
Οταν ο ασθενής φτάσει στο πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να υπάρξει και βιωματική απώθηση των τραυμάτων-ίσως με κάποια άσκηση -ίσως με μία συνήθεια που θα ακολουθεί κάθε ημέρα.

Τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα είναι ενέργεια,η οποία εγκλωβίζεται στο σώμα μας και με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να απελευθερωθεί.
Ετσι έχω καταλάβει εγώ.

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτη η βιωματικη απωθηση τραυματων δεν ξέρω πως θα γινόταν στην περίπτωσή μου. Υποθέτω πως αυτο θα το ήξερε/αναλαμβανε ο θεταπευτης.
Εχω κολλησει με τη λεξη "βιωματικα" γιατι απο την αρχη αυτος ο θεραπευτης, μου ελεγε οτι απο αυτο που εχω, μονο με βιωματικο τροπο θα βγω.
Ωστοσο, οπως το θέτεις (κάποιου τυπου άσκηση κλπ),δεν εγινε τίποτα ποτέ.
Και στην ουσια δεν καταλαβα ποτέ 2 χρόνια που ημουν εκει τι ηταν το βιωματικο που καναμε στις συνεδρίες.
Αν εννοουσε βιωματικη προσεγγιση την ομοιοπαθητικη, τι να πω, δεν ξερω... ειμαι μπερδεμενη...
Μου ελεγε οτι μου κανει μια "ομοιοπαθητική" προσεγγιση, δηλ με χειροτερευει στα συναισθηματα για να γινω καλυτερα. Πχ. μου ενισχυε την απογοητευση και τη ματαιότητα που ενιωθα, για να παψω να τα νιωθω....
Δεν ξέρω πραγματικα τι να πω για ολα αυτα... δεν ξερω τι σκατα εκανα ολο αυτο τον καιρο...

----------


## AngelosA

> Δεν ξέρω πραγματικα τι να πω για ολα αυτα... δεν ξερω τι σκατα εκανα ολο αυτο τον καιρο...


Γιατί σε ενδιαφέρει να βγάλεις νόημα απο το τί έλεγε ο τύπος? αυτά που έλεγε ήταν για το δικό του συμφέρον και δεν βγάζουν νόημα σε κανένα άλλο και το πιο πιθανών ούτε στον ίδιο. Τα λόγια παίρνουν βαρύτητα απο την αξιοπιστία του ατόμου και απο τα αποτελεσματα που βγάζουν. Αυτό το άτομο δεν είναι αναγνωρισμένος θεραπευτής απο κανέναν και επίσης δεν βελτιώθηκες τα δύο χρόνια της όλης κατάστασης. Άρα γιατί να είναι αξιόπιστο ότι κόλπο ή θεωρία έβγαζε απτο μυαλό του και τα περιοδικά που διάβαζε? Ακόμα και επιστήμονες και δεν είναι πάντα βοηθητικοί λόγο της πολυπλοκότητας που έχουν τα προβλήματα της ψυχολογίας. 
Εγώ ήμουν με ένα θεραπευτή για 5 χρονια και τώρα με κάποιον άλλο άλλα δεν στεναχωριέμαι για τον παλιό. Απλά προτίμησα έναν άλλο γιατρό εκπαιδευμένο στην γνωσιακή- συμπεριφοριστική αντί την παραδοσιακή ψυχανάλυση και μάλιστα οι δύο τους ήρθαν σε θετική επικοινωνία για την σωστή ρύθμιση της θεραπείας. Οι σχέσεις θεραπευτή- ασθενή πρέπει να είναι ελαφριά φιλικές, ουδέτερες και επιστημονικής φύσης. Να σε βοηθήσει επειδή έχει εμπειρία και αναγνωρισμένες γνώσεις και βλέπει το πρόβλημα σου από ουδέτερη και λογική σκοπιά.

Η σχέση σου με τον τύπο αυτό ήταν συναισθηματικού χαρακτήρα και έτσι πρέπει να το βλέπεις. Έχεις όλους αυτούς τους προβληματισμούς επιδή τον βάζεις στην κατηγορία των θεραπευτών ενώ είχες συναισθηματική σχέση μαζί του. Όταν χωρίζουμε από μία σχέση πονάμε και προβληματιζόμαστε και προσπαθούμε να εξηγήσουμε τα συναισθήματα μας που όμως ποτέ δεν βγάζουν νόημα. Έρχεται μια μέρα που πλέον ξεπερνάμε τη σχέση και προχωράμε. Στο σχολείο είχα ερωτευτεί και με τον χωρισμό έρχεται και ο πόνος και η κατάθλιψη και τα λοιπά αλλά πλέον αυτά τα συναισθήματα δεν έχουν βάση για εκείνη την σχέση που είχα. Ακολούθησαν άλλες σχέσεις με το ίδιο μοτίβο. Τα άτομα που με επηρέασαν θετικά τα θυμάμαι σαν γλυκές αναμνήσεις και όσοι με επηρέασαν αρνητικά τους θυμάμαι με ουδέτερο τρόπο, ή καθόλου ή σαν εμπειρίες που έμαθα από αυτές. 

Σαν μια παράλογη σχέση πρέπει να το χειριστείς που σε έβαλε το άτομο αυτό με επιτήδειο τρόπο που όταν βρεις μια άλλη σχέση με ένα άτομο θετικό που να αξίζετε ο ένας στον άλλο, να σε συμπληρώνει και να σε βοηθά να πετυχαίνεις τα θέλω σου, τότε θα αρχίσεις να αδιαφορείς εντελώς για αυτόν τον απατεώνα.

----------


## ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ

Επειδη δεν προλαβαινω να γραψω, ειδικα αυτη τη στιγμη, αλλα και γενικα...Υπαρχει τροπος να επικοινωνησουμε,με καποιο μειλ ισως, ωστε να να τα πουμε απο SKype? Θελω να το προτεινω σε εσενα και καποια αλλα ατομα, που ειναι ακριβως σε αυτη τη φαση και περνανε τα ιδια, ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για εμενα, γιατι τοσα χρονια δεν εχω μιλησει με κανεναν συμπασχοντα...Μολις βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ, αλλα δεν εχω χρονο να γραφω κλπ...Δε μπορεσα να στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα, μαλλον γιατι μολις γραφτηκα...Σας παρακαλω, να τα πουμε....δεν αντεχω αλλο....δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω εδω και πολυ καιρο..Αν μπορεσουμε να ερθουμε σε επαφη,2,3 ατομα που εχουμε την ιδια εμπειρια μπορει κατι να βγει...

----------


## Zachos 2000

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα το εκρυβα και γω για χρονια μεχρι που δεν ανταξα αλλο μετα απο μια αποπειρα αποφασισα να μιλησω πηρα γνωμες ψυχιατρων ψυχολογων σχετικων και ασχετων ολοι μου ελεγαν τα ιδια, ολα θα πανε καλα θα το ξεπερασεις κτλ. Μεσα σε 5 μηνες εχω δοκιμασει ζαναξ λαντοσ τωρα παιρνω ζολοφτ με αναφρανιλ αλλα μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα παω απ το κακο στο χειροτερο, ασχολουμαι ημερησιως μεχρι και 10 ωρες(αν αντεχα θα καθομουν κι αλλο) με τις ψυχαναγκαστικες πραξεις και δεν ειναι ψεμματα, πρεπει να προσθεσω οτι αυτο μειωθηκε αφου πηρα ζολοφτ καθως με εκανε να νιωθω εξαντλημενος.Το συναισθημα το ξερω καλα αφου εμφανιζεται αυτη αναθεματισμενη σκεψη ξεκιναει το μαρτυριο και δυστυχως επαναλαμβανεται συχνα (για τον ψυχαναγκασμο μιλαω). Σε κυριευει το αγχος απ τη μια ξερεις οτι ειναι τελειως παραλογο αλλα απ την αλλη δεν ηρεμεις αν δεν υποκυψεις και τελικα υποκυπτεις με καθε κοστος.Μετα πλημμυριζεις απο συναισθηματα ντροπης απελπισιας ενοχης (ξερεις οτι δεν φταις αλλα συμμετεχεις εγω γι αυτο κατηγορω τον ευατο μου). Αυτο συμβαινει ξανα και ξανα και εσυ απλα εισαι σκλαβος αυτης της αναθεματισμενης αρρωστιας, αυτες οι σκεψεις εχουν πολλες μορφες αλλα η διαδικασια ειναι παντα η ιδια, θα μπορουσα να γραψω ατελειωτα παραδειγματα. Πραγματικα υποφερεις, ψυχικα και σωματικα προσωπικα με βασανιζει περισσοτερο η δερματιλλομανια. Σου ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις συντομα για να μπορεσεις επιτελους να χαρεις τη ζωη σου...

----------


## Zachos 2000

> Καλησπέρα... 
> 
> Γράφω πρώτη φορά, γιατί νιώθω πολύ άσχημα... Ζω μ'αυτό το πράγμα (Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή) 20 χρόνια. Τότε διαγνώστηκε δηλαδή, αλλά μεταγενέστρα που το σκέφτηκα, αναγνωρίζω συμπτώματα και νωρίτερα, ιδιαίτερα κατα την εφηβεία μου....
> Η ΙΔΨ θεωρείται η πιο "βαριά" από τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές (πρώην νευρώσεις) και είναι πραγματικά ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΗ. 
> Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο βαθμός στον οποίο το έχει κάποιος, όπως σε κάθε νόσο...άλλοι πιο ελαφρά, άλλοι λιγότερο....
> 
> Προσωπικά ξέρω και από την εμπειρία τόσων ετών και από το γιατρό μου ότι η δική μου περιπτωση εχει βαθιές ρίζες άγχους και είναι ιδιαίτερα επίμονη. 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει ΤΑ ΠΆΝΤΑ (μόνο Ultrex δεν ήπια... lol). 
> -Και διαφορετικούς γιατρούς - και επέστρεψα στον ίδιο γιατί με τάιζαν ό,τι φάρμακο τραβάει η καρδιά σας-, 
> ...


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα το εκρυβα και γω για χρονια μεχρι που δεν ανταξα αλλο μετα απο μια αποπειρα αποφασισα να μιλησω πηρα γνωμες ψυχιατρων ψυχολογων σχετικων και ασχετων ολοι μου ελεγαν τα ιδια, ολα θα πανε καλα θα το ξεπερασεις κτλ. Μεσα σε 5 μηνες εχω δοκιμασει ζαναξ λαντοσ τωρα παιρνω ζολοφτ με αναφρανιλ αλλα μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα παω απ το κακο στο χειροτερο, ασχολουμαι ημερησιως μεχρι και 10 ωρες(αν αντεχα θα καθομουν κι αλλο) με τις ψυχαναγκαστικες πραξεις και δεν ειναι ψεμματα, πρεπει να προσθεσω οτι αυτο μειωθηκε αφου πηρα ζολοφτ καθως με εκανε να νιωθω εξαντλημενος.Το συναισθημα το ξερω καλα αφου εμφανιζεται αυτη αναθεματισμενη σκεψη ξεκιναει το μαρτυριο και δυστυχως επαναλαμβανεται συχνα (για τον ψυχαναγκασμο μιλαω). Σε κυριευει το αγχος απ τη μια ξερεις οτι ειναι τελειως παραλογο αλλα απ την αλλη δεν ηρεμεις αν δεν υποκυψεις και τελικα υποκυπτεις με καθε κοστος.Μετα πλημμυριζεις απο συναισθηματα ντροπης απελπισιας ενοχης (ξερεις οτι δεν φταις αλλα συμμετεχεις εγω γι αυτο κατηγορω τον ευατο μου). Αυτο συμβαινει ξανα και ξανα και εσυ απλα εισαι σκλαβος αυτης της αναθεματισμενης αρρωστιας, αυτες οι σκεψεις εχουν πολλες μορφες αλλα η διαδικασια ειναι παντα η ιδια, θα μπορουσα να γραψω ατελειωτα παραδειγματα. Πραγματικα υποφερεις, ψυχικα και σωματικα προσωπικα με βασανιζει περισσοτερο η δερματιλλομανια. Σου ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις συντομα για να μπορεσεις επιτελους να χαρεις τη ζωη σου...

----------


## ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ

Εκανα μια εκκληση προχθες, μηπως το διαβασες ? Θα ηθελα να επικοινωνησουμε αμεσα για το θεμα...

----------


## Zachos 2000

δεν διαφωνω, εξαλλου γι αυτο εγραψα κι εγω σε αυτο το φορουμ, σιγουρα οσοι πασχουμαι απο ιδψ καταλαβαινομαστε καλυτερα μεταξυ μας, αλλα για να το ξεπερασεις χρειαζεσαι σιγουρα και την βοηθεια ειδικου.

----------


## ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ

Αρχικά το εγαψα,ως απαντηση στην coconut και στη Nefeli, που γραφουν πολυ αναλυτικα και με καλυπτουν αρκετα στο θεμα "τα εχω κανει ολα και ειμαι χειροτερα"...Μετα ειδα και τη δικη σου ανρτηση...Δεν καταλαβαινω, γιατι οι αλλοι δεν απαντουν, η ΝΕφελη φαινεται διαρκως online, η Coconut μαλλον δεν το κοιταει εδω και καιρο, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω ποιος τα διαβαζει τελικα...ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδη μεσω του φορουμ, δε γινεται επικοινωνια τελικα, ειδικα ξεκαθαρη και αμεση, ειπα να απαντησει οποιος συμπασχει να μιλησουμε με πιο αμεσο τροπο.
Εγραψα οτι ειμαι καποια χρονια ετσι....αυτο καθιστα αυτονόητο, οτι εχω ζητησει βοηθεια "ειδικων"....
Δεν μπορω να γραψω την ιστορια της ζωης μου...ειμαι ηδη ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ απο το να τα λεω και ξαναλεω, σε "εδικους" και διαφορους που ζηταω βοηθεια...Το κυριοτερο, ειμαι παρα πολυ κουρασμενη απο αυτα που βιωνω τοσα χρονια, οχι μονο λογω ΙΔΨ...
Ηθελα να μιλησω με καποιον που ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο και μαλιστα με την ιδια διαταραχη γιατι οι γιατροι λενε το ποιημα....ΔΕΝ ΒΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Nefeli28

Για να επικοινωνησεις με κάποιον σε προσωπικο μηνυμα, πρεπει να εχεις συμπληρωσει 50 ποστ.

----------


## ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ

Ναι...καπου το ειδα αυτο. Αυτο ειναι ενδεικτικο του πως λειτουργει το φορουμ.Το θεμα τους ειναι να δουλευει η σελιδα,για τα συμφεροντα τους τη στιγμη που καποιοι ειμαστε ενα βημα πριν το θανατο και θελουμε ΑΜΕΣΑ να επικοινωνησουμε για καποιο θεμα...Οταν εισαι ετοιμος να αυτοκτονησεις θα κατσεις να γραψεις 50 φορες ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ?....Αυτα ειναι ασοβαρα πραγματα, τελειως...Εγω σκεφτομουν να κανω ενα φορουμ, για το συγεκεκριμενο θεμα γιατι δεν ειχα βρει, στην Ελλαδα, αλλους να γραφουν για το συγκεκριμενο..Τυχαια το βρηκα αυτο και δεν εχω χρονο και δυναμεις να γραφω.Πνιγομαι και πιεζομαι παρα πολυ να ελεγχω εδω αν απαντησε καποιος και αν επιτελους θα μιλησουμε αμεσα
Εγω σκοπευα να δωσω ενα μειλ, να επικοινωνησουν εκει καποιοι και μετα βλεπουμε...

----------


## AngelosA

edit 1 2 3

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Καλησπέρα... 
> 
> Γράφω πρώτη φορά, γιατί νιώθω πολύ άσχημα... Ζω μ'αυτό το πράγμα (Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή) 20 χρόνια. Τότε διαγνώστηκε δηλαδή, αλλά μεταγενέστρα που το σκέφτηκα, αναγνωρίζω συμπτώματα και νωρίτερα, ιδιαίτερα κατα την εφηβεία μου....
> Η ΙΔΨ θεωρείται η πιο "βαριά" από τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές (πρώην νευρώσεις) και είναι πραγματικά ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΗ. 
> Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο βαθμός στον οποίο το έχει κάποιος, όπως σε κάθε νόσο...άλλοι πιο ελαφρά, άλλοι λιγότερο....
> 
> Προσωπικά ξέρω και από την εμπειρία τόσων ετών και από το γιατρό μου ότι η δική μου περιπτωση εχει βαθιές ρίζες άγχους και είναι ιδιαίτερα επίμονη. 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει ΤΑ ΠΆΝΤΑ (μόνο Ultrex δεν ήπια... lol). 
> -Και διαφορετικούς γιατρούς - και επέστρεψα στον ίδιο γιατί με τάιζαν ό,τι φάρμακο τραβάει η καρδιά σας-, 
> ...


Έχω και 'γω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και παίρνω Seroxat 20 mg.
Σε ιερέα τι πήγες να κάνεις;
Έχεις κάποιες συγκεκριμένες ιδεοληψίες;

----------


## AngelosA

Είχα πάει και γώ σε ιερέα στα 16 μου στην απαρχή του ocd για τύψεις που άρχισαν να δημιουργούνται για σεξουαλικά θέματα. Η απάντηση του Θεού ήταν πως ήταν μια στιγμή που με παρέσυρε ο διάβολος και να λέω προσευχή όταν έρχονται παρόμοιες σκέψεις. Οτι χειρότερο για το υποσυνείδητο ενός ενοχικού έφηβου που δεν θέλει να τα ρίχνει στο διάβολο να τον έχει και παρέα τώρα. -.- 
200mg zoloft και η ζωή ορμάει μπροστά.

----------


## Zachos 2000

> Είχα πάει και γώ σε ιερέα στα 16 μου στην απαρχή του ocd για τύψεις που άρχισαν να δημιουργούνται για σεξουαλικά θέματα. Η απάντηση του Θεού ήταν πως ήταν μια στιγμή που με παρέσυρε ο διάβολος και να λέω προσευχή όταν έρχονται παρόμοιες σκέψεις. Οτι χειρότερο για το υποσυνείδητο ενός ενοχικού έφηβου που δεν θέλει να τα ρίχνει στο διάβολο να τον έχει και παρέα τώρα. -.- 
> 200mg zoloft και η ζωή ορμάει μπροστά.


Πως τα πηγες με το ζολοφτ; Εγώ δεν ένιωσα καμία διαφορά και τώρα το παίρνω παράλληλα με αναφρανιλ...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Είχα πάει και γώ σε ιερέα στα 16 μου στην απαρχή του ocd για τύψεις που άρχισαν να δημιουργούνται για σεξουαλικά θέματα. Η απάντηση του Θεού ήταν πως ήταν μια στιγμή που με παρέσυρε ο διάβολος και να λέω προσευχή όταν έρχονται παρόμοιες σκέψεις. Οτι χειρότερο για το υποσυνείδητο ενός ενοχικού έφηβου που δεν θέλει να τα ρίχνει στο διάβολο να τον έχει και παρέα τώρα. -.- 
> 200mg zoloft και η ζωή ορμάει μπροστά.


Μάλλον δε θα ήταν καλός, ο εν λόγω πνευματικός......
Ξέρεις, υπάρχουν φορές που η θρησκεία λειτουργεί σα δίκοπο μαχαίρι.
Η θρησκεία μπορεί να σου κάνει πολύ καλό, να σε βοηθήσει πολύ, αλλά και να σε χαντακώσει!
Εξαρτάται πώς τη βιώνεις εσύ, αλλά και τον άνθρωπο που διαλέγεις για να σε καθοδηγήσει....
Και μιας και μιλάς για θρησκευτικές ιδεοληψίες, θα σου αναφέρω και τις δικές μου που είχα και με ταλαιπώρησαν..
Όταν ήμουν 15, είχα διαβάσει για τα incubi και τα succubi και μ' είχε πιάσει ένας τρόμος, άλλο πράγμα!
Ήμουν και μόνος μου στο πάνω σπίτι, στο εξοχικό, κι αυτό μ' έκανε πιο ευάλωτο.
Δε τολμούσα να κλείσω τα μάτια μου για μέρες ή όποτε τα κλεινα ήταν πάντοτε με ανοιχτό φως!
Για να σε διευκολύνω, τα incubi και τα succubi είναι δαίμονες του ύπνου και απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει μπαίνουν στα όνειρα -των γυναικών τα incubi, των αντρών τα succubi- και ξυπνούν τα ερωτικά τους ένστικτα. Μάλιστα, το Μεσαίωνα πιστεύανε, ότι τα succubi κλέβαν το σπέρμα των αντρών το βράδυ -αφού όλοι ξέρουμε ποια είναι η κατάληξη τέτοιων "ονείρων" το βράδυ-.... Άστα... Έβλεπα, στα 18-19, τη 40αρα παντρεμένη γειτόνισσα και νόμιζα ότι ήταν δαίμονας μεταμορφωμένος για να με βάλει σε πειρασμό!
Άστα..... Δεν ξαναδιαβάζω το Strange........

----------


## AngelosA

> Πως τα πηγες με το ζολοφτ; Εγώ δεν ένιωσα καμία διαφορά και τώρα το παίρνω παράλληλα με αναφρανιλ...


Λίγα πράγματα. 3 μήνες κλείνω. Σταθεροποιήσαν την κατάθλιψη και το άγχος και είμαι σε μια κατάσταση σταθερής αναμονής για τις εμμονές μου. Η ιδεοληψίες είναι δύσκολες, η υπερβολική σκέψη και ευαισθησία ανακυκλώνονται με το άγχος. Ψάχνουν και βρήσκουν φοβίες και εκεί κολλησα. Οπότε προσπαθώ με ψυχοθεραπεία να αποδεχτώ καταστάσεις, γεγονότα και φόβους.

----------


## ponderplan

Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη για την ενόχληση, 
μήπως μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιον επιβεβαιωμένα καλό ψυχίατρο που να έχει βοηθήσει ασθενείς, ας βρίσκετε οπουδήποτε στην Ελλάδα, αρκεί να είναι γνώστης της ασθένειας της Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής και των κατάλληλων μεθόδων θεραπείας με φάρμακα και με Γνωστική (ή Γνωσιακή) Συμπεριφορική Ψυχοθεραπεία.

Έχω βρει από το ιντερνέτ και έχω μιλήσει με τον ***το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης*** , μου φανηκαν καλοί, απλά θέλω γνώμες από άτομα που εχουν το ιδιο πρόβλημα και τους έχουν βοηθήσει γιατι κουραστηκα να γυρναω από γιατρο σε γιατρο.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Χρήστος

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα ο γιατρος μου ειναι εμενα ***το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης*** με παρακολουθει εδω και μηνες και μενα μου φενεται καλος γιατρος θα σε προτεινα να πας σε αυτον..

----------


## ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ

Ponderplan ...Δυστυχως, η επικοινωνια μεσω του φορουμ δεν γινεται σωστα.Το μηνυμα σου, μου ηρθε,στο μειλ, ως απαντηση στη δικη μου αναρτηση...Μαλλον σε αλλον εθεσες το ερωτημα και βλεπω οτι διαγραφονται τα ονοματα γιατρων που παραθετετε..Καταλαβαινω το οτι δε μπορει να λειτουργησει αλλιως το φορουμ, αλλα αυτος ειναι ο λογος που προτεινα, να επικοινωνησουμε προσωπικα, καποιοι απο εμας που χρειαζομαστε πιο ΑΜΕΣΑ την επικοινωνια με αλλους συμπασχοντες, ωστε να μην υπαρχουν περιορισμοι και καθυστερησεις...Δεν ειδα ιδιαιτερη ανατποκριση και εγω δεν προλαβαινω να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ να γραφω πολλα και να περιμεεεεενω....Επαναλαμβαν ω, λοιπον, αν δεν εχετε προβλημα να δωσετε ενα μειλ ή καποιο τροπο επικοινωνιας και να μιλησουμε με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο το θεμα, πολυπλοκο και ο καθενας το βιωνει λιγο διαφορετικα...Μεσω γραπτου λογου, δε βγαζουμε ακρη....

----------


## ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ

Τελικα εχεις βρει καποιον καλο ? Εχω και εγω προβλημα με ακαταλληλους γιατρους και θεραπευτες μεχρι τωρα

----------


## dimitra947

Καλησπέρα σας!Αναγνωρίζω απόλυτα τα όσα λέτε καθώς η αδερφή μου πάσχει από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική εδώ και 7 χρόνια και βασανίζεται πολύ ίσως πολύ περισσότερο από όλους. Μπορώ να είμαι αντικειμενική καθώς τα βλέπω όλα αυτά καθημερινά και ξέρω ίσως και καλύτερα και από την ίδια τί της συμβαίνει. Αιτία αυτής της ασθένειας είναι Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ που οδηγεί ΣΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ και αυτό αναγκάζει τα ατομα που πάσχουν να προχωρούν σε τετοιους καταναγκασμούς.. Επειδή λοιπον η ίδια δεν εχει την ηρεμία να κατσει και να ψαξει δυο πραγματα, το έκανα εγω γι αυτη γιατι πραγματικα θελω να τη σωσω και βρηκα αυτό το φορουμ. Διάβασα όλα όσα ειπατε και θεωρω εξαιρετική την ιδεα να μιλήσετε 2-3 ατομα για το πρόβλημα σας και τις εμπειρίες σας. Να σημειώσω ότι και της αδερφής μου το πρόβλημα τής προκαλεί μεγαλη κουραση και εξαντληση. Σας παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφερεται ας απαντησει εδω απο κάτω και θα σας πω τον τροπο επικοινωνιας. Ισως μια μικρή λύση σε αυτό το δυσκολο προβλημα να είναι η αλληλουποστηριξη των πασχοντων. Βασικά λάθος λέξη εγραψα. Δεν πάσχετε από κάτι ψυχωτικό.Μια χαρά ανθρωποι ειστε και μαλιστα πανεξυπνοι. Ας συζητήσουμε λοιπον όλοι μαζι σοβαρα και ηρεμα το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους διαβάσουν το μηνυμα μου!!

----------


## kerasi

Δήμητρα οταν λες ο φόβος ποιος φόβος εννοείς;

----------


## dimitra947

Γεια σου kerasi! Αναφερομαι γενικά στο αίσθημα του φοβου-τρόμου. Πχ εχω αυτη την ιδεοληψια αν δεν κάνω αυτό τον ψυχαναγκασμο θα συμβει κατι. Ο καθενας σε αυτη την ασθενεια εχει κατι διαφορετικό. Είναι ένα ''τερας'' που σε τρωει και ενω ξερεις πως ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι και κανεις ειναι λαθος και παραλογα, δεν μπορεις να τα σταματησεις γιατί το αγχος κυριευει το μυαλό και σε πνιγει. Για παραδειγμα πες οτι εσυ εχεις την ιδεοληψια της μολυνσης και πλενεσαι συνεχεια.Ξερεις οτι οι αλλοι ανθρωποι δεν τον κανουν,σωστα;Το ξερεις. Ομως δεν μπορεις να σταματησεις να το κανεις. Παιδια δεν εχω καμια σχεση με την ιατρικη και δεν ξερω πως λειτουργουν αυτες οι ντποπαμινες και σεροτονινες αλλα βιωματικα εχω καταλάβει μεσω της αδερφης μου τι γινεται. Εκει που κανει τα τελετουργικα της και ηρεμει,ας πουμε, παω εγω και τη ρωταω κατι που της προκαλει αγχος και αρχιζει παλι απο την αρχη. Απλα επειδη την εχουμε παει σε πολλους γιατρους και ο καθενας ελεγε τα δικα του, πιστευω πως αν μιλησετε 2-3 ατομα ανωνυμα εστω για το προβλημα σας θα παρετε μια ενθαρυνση.και εχω σκεφτει κ κατι πανω σε αυτο...

----------

